
Apple acquires Shazam - jpdlla
https://www.apple.com/newsroom/2018/09/apple-acquires-shazam-offering-more-ways-to-discover-and-enjoy-music/
======
qaisjp
Nice, I heard about this a while ago but it's nice to see an actual press
release about it.

